# If you have kids , this should make ya smile



## Guest (Jan 12, 2002)

A Christmas picture taken at a friends house.

THE MAGIC OF A MARKER....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

* Just a Test Post*


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, DuallyDude


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Funny picture. Reminded me of what happened in our family. My sister gave our niece a set of markers that were "scented" for Christmas a year ago. The orange marker smelled like oranges, etc. Ok, you can probably see where this is going. She of course had to sample all the scents, and ended up with a very colorful nose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Hey Bogy, One more post and you will be a "DBSTalk Legend"!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Actually he needs 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow, I can be a legend in my own mind.


----------

